

A Muslim's Response to "Draw Muhammad Day" - iamdave
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=xprnw.20100519.DC08054&show_article=1

======
Mark_Book
The fatwah against Salman Rushdie, the reaction to the Danish cartoons made it
feel to people in western countries that muslims were trying to impose their
values here, by extreme means if necessary. Not for the first time has an
attempt to make people behave in a certain manner had unintended consequences

